
Germany’s Top Court Extends Privacy Rights to Foreigners, Halts Wiretap Programs - KarlKemp
https://news.trust.org/item/20200519072904-kkpa7/
======
mytailorisrich
> _Germany 's Constitutional Court ruled on Tuesday that monitoring the
> internet traffic of foreign nationals abroad by the BND intelligence agency
> partly breaches the constitution._

Does that mean that the German intelligence agencies have just effectively
been banned from spying?

Considering the importance of online communications this would sound like a
very bad outcome.

~~~
detaro
Not fundamentally, but the law authorizing them to do it will need a proper
rework and introduce restrictions and oversight that are currently missing.

------
KarlKemp
My partner works at the NGO and was part of the team that brought, fraught,
and won this case
([https://freiheitsrechte.org/english/](https://freiheitsrechte.org/english/)).
Happy o (try to) answer any questions.

